Ask HN: What shared spreadsheet or doc at your company should be a product? - lippytak
======
znpy
Probably the shift planner.

We have people working on shift rotation for 24/7 coverage.

Given that we're always tight on people, it's always a mess to re-arrange
things.

I've looked into this and the so-called "nurse scheduling problem" is not
trivial at all.

Then if you also take into account preference of the shift workers in terms of
other shift workers, some absences here there (PTO and/or sick leave), various
arbitrary non-technical constraints (we have a couple of "peculiar" human
cases)... It gets messy.

Quite hard to automate, but feasible by hand.

